# Is God bringing a lawsuit against Israel?



## shackleton (Jun 11, 2008)

Is God bringing a lawsuit against Israel? Did God divorce Israel? Are the prophets of the OT lawyers bringing a case against the Jews? Does the purpose of the lawsuit pertain to the Covenant made at Sinai and the fact that they Jews have broken it? Is this why God is _suing _them, and why he ultimately writes a bill of divorce? He then turns to the gentiles to make the Jews jealous so that they will want to return to him. They were constantly turning to false Gods in the OT and they were considered to be God's wife, so they were committing adultery. He now divorces them and marries his new wife the church. 

Thanks


----------



## Zenas (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think it can be said that the Gentile's purpose in being grafted into the vine of Christ was to make the Jews jealous so as to return to God. It was the plan all along for the Jews to reject God and the Gentiles to be grafted in. 

I just don't see it myself.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 11, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I don't think it can be said that the Gentile's purpose in being grafted into the vine of Christ was to make the Jews jealous so as to return to God. It was the plan all along for the Jews to reject God and the Gentiles to be grafted in.
> 
> I just don't see it myself.



While I'm not trying to push any eschatology agenda, I always thought that that's exactly what Paul says here. What do you think? (seriously, I would love another's thoughts on it)

Romans 11:12-23:



> So I ask, did they stumble in order that they might fall? By no means! Rather through their trespass salvation has come to the Gentiles, so as to make Israel jealous. Now if their trespass means riches for the world, and if their failure means riches for the Gentiles, how much more will their full inclusion mean! Now I am speaking to you Gentiles. Inasmuch then as I am an apostle to the Gentiles, I magnify my ministry in order somehow to make my fellow Jews jealous, and thus save some of them. For if their rejection means the reconciliation of the world, what will their acceptance mean but life from the dead? If the dough offered as firstfruits is holy, so is the whole lump, and if the root is holy, so are the branches. But if some of the branches were broken off, and you, although a wild olive shoot, were grafted in among the others and now share in the nourishing root of the olive tree, do not be arrogant toward the branches. If you are, remember it is not you who support the root, but the root that supports you. Then you will say, “Branches were broken off so that I might be grafted in.” That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you stand fast through faith. So do not become proud, but stand in awe. For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you. Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you, provided you continue in his kindness. Otherwise you too will be cut off. And even they, if they do not continue in their unbelief, will be grafted in, for God has the power to graft them in again.



(I feel like I should have just pasted the whole 11th chapter)


----------

